

What the boss looks like determines how he performs - garbowza
http://www.economist.com/science/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10559771

======
thorax
Very cool study.

One more thing to fuel the AI-assisted investing strategies for all of us.
Mechanical Turk, here I come.

You all do have AI-assisted investing strategies, right?

------
Hexstream
I think it's the other way around...

The performance of the boss determines what he looks like.

